# McClellan Oscillator



## lookout (13 May 2009)

Anyone use this here?

The oscillator is favouring an end of the rally with a series of declining peaks and a return to the zero line. The summation index looks ready to turn after an extended run up.

http://stockcharts.com/charts/indices/McSumNYSE.html


----------

